# Track Types



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I found a layout that I like from one of my N Scale books from the 1980s. My question is this, the layout is in AHM track and I want to use Atlas, is there some sort of conversion chart that I can use? The AHM track has different curved pieces than Atlas. Also, are the turnouts the same? I am not a big fan of the ez track or whatever you want to call it. I can't stand the track being on that plastic road bed. I would rather use cork (but then again, I am "old school" 1980s N Scale).

Thanks.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know if there are any conversion charts. I have one of those old books myself, and the author mentioned a few pieces might need to be modified, to make the track plan fit. I have a feeling, even if there was a conversion chart, I don't think you can simply replace the AHM track on the plan with Atlas track, and expect a perfect fit. The straight pieces of each brand are different lengths, and the curves are also different. As far as I know the turnouts from the two companies would also be a different size. I've never looked at a N scale AHM turnout, only their regular track. 

Unless it's an extremely simple track plan, you will need to either modify the plan, or modify the Atlas track pieces to fit. Plus if you want to use flex track, you would be cutting track anyway. Anyway it's up to you what way you go. You could also mix and match, and combine track from different manufacturers in your layout. The choice is yours to make.

Howard


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you. I have been trying to search the internet (with no luck). There is a train show this weekend and also next weekend. I will see if I can find all the track there.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Just simplify the matter and use flex track ! Then you can achieve any curve radius you want.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I am leaning towards using the flex track.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

That's the idea. Design using your software but complete it using flex track.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

It's certainly easier to design your curves to any curvature you desire with flex track. And you reduce the amount of rail joiners, because flex track is normally between 29 and 36 inches long, compared to using a bunch of shorter 5 inch pieces.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I much prefer flex track as all those joiners used with sectional track can be a source of trouble, as Howard pointed out. It's just a little more work bending the track to the curvatures needed.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone, you have helped me make up my mind. I am going to use flex track. I used that to make my original layout way back in the early 1980s.


----------

